# BLM looters and killers in the making



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Sheila Qualls: Grooming children for a life of crime


We're cultivating future criminals.




alphanews.org


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I read it, and totally agree with what's written.
And the democrats OWN it, ALL of it!!
As a senior in high school when LBJ foisted this on America, I also lived through this time.
Every bit of what's wrong with American society today began in 1965.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every bit of what's wrong with American society today began in 1965.


It started in the 50"s. It just got full steam in the 60's and has been gaining speed since.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

We can't change it; we can only be prepared for them Boy, 15, is charged with murder after stabbing boy, 14, to death


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I read it, and totally agree with what's written.
> And the democrats OWN it, ALL of it!!
> As a senior in high school when LBJ foisted this on America, I also lived through this time.
> Every bit of what's wrong with American society today began in 1965.


I am fortunate that I am seasoned enough that my son is a grown adult and a great human being...better than me in fact. I feel for those who have small children who will grow up and have to deal with the kids that have grown up in that video. Those kids in the video dont have a chance in hell.

We should have picked our own cotton.


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

inceptor said:


> It started in the 50"s. It just got full steam in the 60's and has been gaining speed since.


Society breakdown wise I agree but legislative wise much earlier.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

From the article - “Add 10 years to the age of these children and their behavior would be deemed delinquent. Add 20 years to their age, and their faces might end up as pictures on T-shirts after a violent encounter with the law.” I’d add to that “Don’t forget that they stand a good chance of having a bronze statue dedicated to them as well.” 

I try and avoid any Democratically controlled city in my travels. Maybe it’s me but it seems more dangerous, post Covid. Could just be a reaction to being cooped up too long.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

BLM supporters would call those feral kids "Future Protesters". Sharpton would be proud of them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

inceptor said:


> It started in the 50"s. It just got full steam in the 60's and has been gaining speed since.


LBJs Aid to families with dependent children gave us the Crips and Bloods..BLM..black Muslims etc.


----------



## AndyFrank (Jul 20, 2018)

Oh I thought it was the mini hood rats after the cops. I will go find that.

Oh so it was the chocolate dumpling gang. I got to admit, most mindlessly focused I have seen. The thing about criminalizing pre teens is they are like the baby snake who can't control the venom. Its a guarantee of heinous crimes like beating the old guy to death with the cones


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There is no reversing the cultural rot that exists in a large % of black Americans.

A while back some friends of ours were sitting around solving the worlds problems one sip of Jim Beam at a time and one of the women-folk asked; Hey y'all, if we had a Time-Machine and could do anything what would you go back in time and do?"

Answers quickly came, yet most were of the selfish nature; memorize the winning Lotto numbers, invest in start up stocks, blah blah blah...

Until it came my turn to answer; I'd go back to Western Africa and blow up every Slave Ship intended for America.

On of my buddies young trophy wife (his 3rd! and sadly she has much libtard tendencies) looked at me proudly and squealed in delight some such nonsense about how sweet I was to single-handedly eliminate the poor Africans from Slavery! How proud she was of my virtuous endeavor in the "Way Back Machine"!

I took a long pull of my bourbon, gazed into her young and ignorant eyes and said, "I wouldn't do that to save the Africans from Slavery, their black muslim country-men will continue to enslave them over there in Africa...I'd blow up the Slave Ships to save AMERICANS from Africans.

A good watch below;









Uncle Tom II Documentary | An American Odyssey


From Executive Producer Larry Elder and Director Justin Malone, comes the continuation of their highly acclaimed film, Uncle Tom (2020). Uncle Tom II is an odyssey depicting the gradual demoralization of America through Marxist infiltration of its institutions. The film explores how this deceptive i




www.uncletom.com


----------



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

Slippy said:


> There is no reversing the cultural rot that exists in a large % of black Americans.
> 
> A while back some friends of ours were sitting around solving the worlds problems one sip of Jim Beam at a time and one of the women-folk asked; Hey y'all, if we had a Time-Machine and could do anything what would you go back in time and do?"
> 
> ...


And in more modern times greedy politicians and corporations brought in/let in Mexicans for the same reason...only difference is no ships were needed. Now we are seeing spanish language commercials on english speaking networks. In south florida english is a second language.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yep. The media has lied for years about "hardworking religious family oriented Mexicans and Hispanics"

People in the know have done the research and research proves that Mexico, Central and South America are filled with some of the most evil murderous scum of the earth. They have no place in These United States.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> There is no reversing the cultural rot that exists in a large % of black Americans.........


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> View attachment 114754


Well put @Back Pack Hack !

How you doing big guy, hope you've been well!


----------

